# 2 Eligium Beta Keys zu vergeben



## kingtroulien (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich hab heute 3 Closed Beta Keys von Frogster zum Online-MMO Eligium bekommen und hätt noch 2 übrig.
Meldet euch doch per PM wenn ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## Teldor1974 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einen haben könnte 

MfG


----------



## nulchking (13. Januar 2012)

Habe auch 2, bei Interesse einfach per PN melden


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2012)

Ich biete auch nochmal 2 Stück an!


----------



## Oromus (14. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ich biete auch nochmal 2 Stück an!



Ich biete auch 2 an. Einfach kurze PM schicken....


----------



## Oromus (17. Januar 2012)

Sorry for Doppelpost....

Alle weg....


----------



## kingtroulien (19. Januar 2012)

Meine auch


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2012)

Dito


----------

